# PC selber Zusammengebaut - Windows erkennt aber HD nicht



## sheby (3. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Versuch ich euch mal mein Problem zu schildern:

Ich hab mir zum erstenmal einen PC selber zusammen gebaut. Beim Zusammenbau klappte auch alles Problemlos (hab schon ein paamal diverse Komponenten Ein-, Aus- oder Umgebaut) aber nach dem Einschalten des Computer kam das, was ich befürchtete...
Der PC startet, es kommt das MSI-Logo und nachher sagt mir ein Schriftzug, dass das Bios nicht installiert sei... ?

Ich überprüfte nochmals alle Jumper und Kabel am Mainboard, fand aber nichts. Ein Blick auf der Homepage von MSI half mal weiter. Ich löschte das CMOS und startete den PC nochmals. Wieder kommt "Bios is not installed" aber er arbeitete weiter und ich kam ins... BIOS! Tja dort angekommen nahm ich mal erste Einstellungen (Systemzeit etc.) vor und ging wieder aus dem Bios. Nach dem Neustart kam wieder die Meldung  "Bios is n..." und wieder ging es weiter. Er lass die Windows CD! 
Doch plötzlich hörte er auf und sagte mir, dass keine HD angeschlossen sei... Und genau das ist nun mein Problem, denn eine HD ist definitiv angeschlossen! Ich versuchte gestern noch diverse Einstellungen, suchte per Google und in Foren aber nichts half und ich setzte wieder alles auf Standart.
Jetzt natürlich meine Bitte um Hilfe an euch: ich weiss nicht was es sein kann und eine Antwort von Maxtor ist auch nocht nicht eingetroffen.

Zu meinem System:
- 400-Watt Netzteil
- AMD64 Chip
- MSI MS6702 K8T NEO Sockel 754 Mainboard mit Via KT800 Chip
- Maxtor DiamondMax SATA-Harddisk 120GB
- 512 DIMM DDR PC400 Kingston Ram
- im Moment noch ne alte GeForce3 Graka
- Wollte Windows XP Home wieder installieren

Die HD hab ich per SATA ans Mainboard angeschlossen. Das DVD-Rom ist per IDE dran und auf Master gejumpert.
Am Anfang sagt mir der Computer, dass er die HD erkennt, aber  später sagt mir Windows eben das Gegenteil....
Ich bin mir eben zimlich sicher das es nur noch an der HD liegt weil ich auch von SATA und Raid am wenigsten Kentniss habe.

Hoffe es kommt einigermassen Verständlich rüber und fals ihr noch Fragen habt einfach posten.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Radhad (4. August 2004)

Das hört sich für mich eher nach einem Fehler des Mainboards an! "BIOS not installed" => Da kann Windows ja auch nichts finden, wenn die Schnittstelle zu den Komponenten nicht wirklich "gefunden" wird. Vielleicht musst du einfach mal dein Mainboard flashen. Wenn das nicht hilft würd ich es umtauschen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## M@Zor (4. August 2004)

Hm jo geflashed ises ja bereits oder?

Was mir gerade noch einfällt wäre im BIOS die Boot-Devices neu einzustellen. Die CD dabei als "Primary Boot-Device" und die HDD als  "Secondary Boot-Device" konfigurieren.

Mehr kann ich wie du bereits weisst nicht dazu beitragen.

Gruss MaZor


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (4. August 2004)

@M@Zor

Das BIOS flashen und den CMOS löschen sind zwei Paar Schuhe.

@sheby

Mach da keinen langen Experimente! Zum Händler und tauschen!

Mc Fly


----------



## M@Zor (4. August 2004)

@Mc_Fly_B: Ich war dabei als er den 
PC zusammengebaut hat. Da haben wir das BIOS gleich geflashed.


Wie ist das eigentlich überhaupt möglich dass das BIOS nicht installiert ist, die WIN-CD aber trotzdem gelesen wird? Ohne BIOS ist doch kein Bootvorgang möglich?  Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (4. August 2004)

geh zum händler! sonst wenn wegen dir noch was kaputt geht, mussts dann auch selber bezahlen!


----------



## Radhad (4. August 2004)

Wenn ihr es geflasht habt und es seitdem nicht geht... Lasst den Teuil weg wenn ihr beim Händler seit


----------



## sheby (4. August 2004)

Danke erstmals für die Hilfe

@ MaZor: Nein, Bios haben wir nicht geflasht und das funktioniert nun auch... aber HD wird nicht erkannt.

@Mc_Fly_B: Werde auch nicht mehr lange experimentieren. Hab im MSI-Forum noch einen interessnten Beitrag gelesen, der mir helfen könnte
Zur Info

Sonst werd ich noch bis morgen auf die Antworten von Maxtor und MSI warten.

Ich hab auch die Diagnostic LED's von MSI verbaut und die leuchten alle Grün BIS auf eines... müsste dort vielleicht nochmals nachschauen.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn ichs heute nicht schaff kontaktier ich den Onlinehändler.


----------



## M@Zor (4. August 2004)

Hm wenn man die Batterie vom Mainboard rausnimmt und ne Weile nicht wieder reinpackt dann flashed man doch das BIOS? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## sheby (4. August 2004)

Tja und es funktioniert! ^^

Hab im Forum von MSI die Lösung gefunden. Ich hab vergessen den SATA Raid Treiber zu installieren. Jetzt funktioniert es.

Vielen Dank trotzdem für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Radhad (5. August 2004)

@Mazor: Nein, damit löschst du nur den CMOS-Speicher wo die Einstellungen für's BIOS gespeichert werden. Das ist eine Notlösung wenn der Rechner nicht mehr bootet und man nicht ins BIOS kommt (z.b. weil man das Passwort vergessen hat). Wenn man das BISO flasht, dann wird eine neuere Version eingespielt, die dann mehr Funktionen hat. Das BISO liegt nämlich heutzutage in einem Flash-ROM Speicher.


MfG Radhad


----------



## M@Zor (6. August 2004)

Axo! Ich war der Meinung dass wenn man das BIOS auf seine Grundeinstellungen resettet von "flashen" die Rede is. Thx für die Aufklärung.

Greetz MaZ


----------

